# 700D (T5i) - type of the shutter button



## TMHKR (Feb 23, 2016)

If anyone of you owns a 700D (T5i), can you tell me what kind of shutter button does it have?

Is it the standard two-stage button (with tactile hard stops between focusing and shooting), or is it the "soft" button (like on 6D / 7D), without tactile feedback?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 25, 2016)

It is a 2 stage button. Once you hit the auto focus activation there is a bit more resistance in order to release the shutter.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 25, 2016)

Interesting.  I didn't realize they were different body to body.


----------



## TMHKR (Feb 26, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Interesting.  I didn't realize they were different body to body.



Well, many people say they are.
Models with four, three and two digits (1200D, 700D, 60D) use the two-stage button.
Models with one digit (7D, 6D, 1D) use the soft button.
Actually, both of them are two-stage buttons, but on the soft one you don't feel the "border" between first (autofocus) and second (shoot) stage.


----------

